# Keyboard Produces Numbers Instead of Letters in Windows XP



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

I have sought a solution for this problem for a few weeks and cannot find one.

My notebook is an HP Pavilion dv9005ca Laptop (17in. screen) and has a separate numeric keypad. Running Windows XP SP2 with all patches.

The keys: M,JKL,UIO produce numeric characters (0 to 6) when the num lock key is on and the correct characters when it is off (some other keys on that side of the keyboard produce symbols found on the numeric keypad).

Following HP support suggestion at [url not allowed:-( ] I have tried the Fn + num lock combination but this does nothing.

When I first boot up the characters are normal until the num lock key is toggled.

At some point a while ago when entering text I believe I inadvertently pressed a combination of keys that caused this problem.

I hope someone can help.


----------



## Amaranth (Dec 13, 2007)

I think there is a "Keyboard Preset/Profile/Layout" setting the Pavillion System BIOS ..try changing that.

Or from control panel c if ur keyboard layout has changed..

Also If "Sticky Keys" is enabled or you unknowingly enabled "Sticky Keys" check its settings .. i think most probably this is what has happened.
that you pressed some combination and Sticky Keys got enabled..


----------



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

Amaranth said:


> I think there is a "Keyboard Preset/Profile/Layout" setting the Pavillion System BIOS ..try changing that.
> 
> Or from control panel c if ur keyboard layout has changed..
> 
> ...


Thanks, but sticky keys is not the solution.... I have tried that!! Also have uninstalled the keyboard but problem still persists. Control Panel reveals nothing.


----------



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

Just_Wanna_Ride said:


> I have sought a solution for this problem for a few weeks and cannot find one.
> 
> My notebook is an HP Pavilion dv9005ca Laptop (17in. screen) and has a separate numeric keypad. Running Windows XP SP2 with all patches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't think I understand the problem?

You get normal characters until your turn numlock on and then you get numbers and symbols. this is normal behaviour surely?

Or is it that once it is switched on you can't switch it off?


----------



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

The_KiD said:


> I don't think I understand the problem?
> 
> You get normal characters until your turn numlock on and then you get numbers and symbols. this is normal behaviour surely?
> 
> Or is it that once it is switched on you can't switch it off?


On the main keyboard the keys 'mjkluio' produce '0123456' (respectively) when the numlock is on and the numeric keypad also (as expected) produces numbers.

This is not supposed to happen on the main keyboard; those keys should produce the characters 'mjkluio' regardless of the numlock status.

When the numlock is off the main keyboard keys are correct, but the numeric keypad has the other cursor movement values (as it should).

However, what is supposed to happen when the numlock is on is that the numeric keypad produces numbers and the main keyboard does NOT produce numbers with the keys 'mjkluio'.

Does this make more sense or is it still just as clear as mud?


----------



## RealMode (Nov 28, 2007)

Just_Wanna_Ride said:


> On the main keyboard the keys 'mjkluio' produce '0123456' (respectively) when the numlock is on and the numeric keypad also (as expected) produces numbers.
> 
> This is not supposed to happen on the main keyboard; those keys should produce the characters 'mjkluio' regardless of the numlock status.
> 
> ...


It is very simply, look arround the keyboard, If u noticed a light indicate the numbers keys instead of letters is on, by pressing keys around the DEL button ( it depends at every notebook ) When that light is off u can use letters instead numbers 

Also some manufacturers had that key combination: FN+upper keys that also disable your issue


----------



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

N6ne 6f y64r s4ggest56ns w6r2

None of your suggestions work


----------



## kadoodey (Dec 18, 2007)

H WANNA!
I CAME HERE TO FIND AN ANSWER TO MY PROBLEM, ONLY TO SEE YOU HAVE THE SAME PROBLEM AS ME.I HAVE TO HOLD DOWN THE FN BUTTON TO WRITE OK, IF I DONT, THIS IS WHAT COMES ON THE SCREEN, 5T 5S A33 DR5V5NG 0E S6 0AD,5 A0 A N6V5CE AT A33 TH5S T66.I HAVE A LAPTOP,INFRONT JUST BELOW THE SCREEN ARE LIT UP SYMBOLS,ONE FOR BATTERY,A CIRCLE WITH A Z INSIDE,THE SCR LOCK,WHICH I HAVE OFF, THEN A NO 1 IN A ARROW SYMBOL,THIS I CANNOT ERASE, I THINK IT IS THIS THAT IS CAUSING THE PROBLEM.I AM NOT VERY UP ON ALL THIS ,SO I AM HOPING SOME ONE CAN HELP ME?????PLEEEEEAAAAASE:up:
CHEERS AND MANY THANKS.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't have an HP, but my old toshiba would do this when I had an external keyboard plugged in.
This is how it *should* work:
With numlock on so that the mjkluio keys are typing numbers, press and *hold* the function key fn then press and release the numlock key, then release the Fn key. This should deactivate the embedded numlock while leaving the numeric key pad functioning. Numlock has to be ON with the letter keys typing numbers for this to work. If this turns off numlock, press numlock by its self to turn it back on.

If that doesn't work, confirm that the Fn key works, try Fn+F3 which should launch the web browser, or Fn+F2 which should open the print options window.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

TheOutcaste said:


> I don't have an HP, but my old toshiba would do this when I had an external keyboard plugged in.
> This is how it *should* work:
> With numlock on so that the mjkluio keys are typing numbers, press and *hold* the function key fn then press and release the numlock key, then release the Fn key. This should deactivate the embedded numlock while leaving the numeric key pad functioning. Numlock has to be ON with the letter keys typing numbers for this to work. If this turns off numlock, press numlock by its self to turn it back on.
> 
> ...


Have a3ready tr5ed th5s. My fn key works fine but has no effect with numlock. The problem persists. Thanks anyway.


----------



## kadoodey (Dec 18, 2007)

hi jerry
oh thank you so much for your suggestions,very kind of you.i tried all that, but it is still the same!


----------



## wireguy (Sep 22, 2004)

Your number lock is stuck or something because those numbers are the fn functions. Mine is the same setup. And your letter (P) is a dash right?


----------



## Just_Wanna_Ride (Dec 17, 2007)

wireguy said:


> Your number lock is stuck or something because those numbers are the fn functions. Mine is the same setup. And your letter (P) is a dash right?


p is a * (asterisk or 'star')
/? is a + (plus)
:; is a - (minus or dash)

Numlock is working fine.


----------



## kadoodey (Dec 18, 2007)

hi
yes my numb lock is working fine, i can switch on and off no probs.when it's on the light shows up as a double ended arrow,it is the light next to that ,i think is the problem.a no 1 in a house type surround.and yes all those synbols you mention,the p =a star and so on?????? my son took over my lap top to get rid of something,now i got this problem, he lives in uk, i live in spain, so i rely on my laptop to stay in touch with family.
lin


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

kadoodey said:


> ...
> a no 1 in a house type surround.
> ...


This is the NumLock light. It should go on and off when you press NumLock. If it doesn't, then NumLock is not working correctly



kadoodey said:


> ...
> yes my numb lock is working fine, i can switch on and off no probs.when it's on the light shows up as a double ended arrow
> ...


This is most likely the Scroll Lock light. Either you have the NumLock and Scroll Lock keys confused, or your laptop let's you choose different layouts and those buttons have been switched. Most laptops have an User Guide installed that would tell you if that's an option and how to change it.

What happens when you press Scroll Lock?

What is the make and model of your laptop. With that info I can probably find the user guide for your laptop if one isn't installed on the laptop already.

HTH

Jerry


----------

